# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] CPC Hardware N°28 débarque en kiosque !

## Doc TB

Après trois mois d'intense gestation, nous sommes heureux de vous présenter notre nouveau-né de 250 grammes. Tout frais cloné en dizaines de milliers d'exemplaires, il sera disponible dans les kiosques parisiens à partir de demain et en début de semaine prochaine partout en France. Au menu tout d'abord : un grand dossier sur la consommation électrique et l'efficacité énergétique. Vous y trouverez, pour commencer, une analyse sur la situation actuelle, où nous expliquons pourquoi la consommation des composants électroniques est devenue l'obsession principale des fabricants. Le "mur thermique" représente désormais le principal frein à l'innovation, au point que certains d'entre eux – Intel en particulier – sacrifieront bientôt les performances sur l'autel des économies d'énergie. Nous avons ensuite fait le point sur la consommation de tous les composants actuels (CPU, GPU, RAM, Stockage, …), afin de mesurer le chemin parcouru depuis 5 ans en matière de rendement performance/watts. Nous en profitons aussi pour mesurer l'impact des technologies implémentées par les constructeurs afin de réduire la consommation électrique. Les périphériques, box et autres consoles Next-Gen sont également passés en revue (en particulier au niveau des scandaleux modes "veille" et, pour tous les composants/appareils testés, nous indiquons également leur cout annuel en électricité. Vous trouverez également dans ce dossier quelques pistes pour économiser l'énergie ainsi que – par exemple – un comparatif de multiprises maitre/esclaves.

En accompagnement, nous vous proposons une grande enquête sur Linky, le nouveau compteur électrique d'ERDF qui débarquera bientôt chez vous. Nous expliquerons d'abord comment fonctionnent les nouveaux réseaux intelligents de distribution d'électricité (Smart Grid), avant de détailler précisément le projet, ses répercutions et son financement. En exclusivité mondiale, nous vous proposons ensuite une analyse technique détaillée des entrailles d'un compteur Linky, en passant à la loupe chacun de ses composants internes. Nous passons ensuite en revue toutes les polémiques actuelles, en particulier celles liées à la santé et à la vie privée, afin de démêler le vrai du faux. Que vous apportera Linky exactement ? Comment fonctionne-t-il ? Peut-il devenir un mouchard numérique ? Provoque-t-il la sclérose en plaques, la maladie d'Alzheimer ou le cancer ? Risque-t-il de griller le cerveau des bébés ou d'invoquer Belzébuth ? Ces questions vous concernent tous !

Vous trouverez également dans ce numéro un comparatif des CPU Skylake Low Cost (des Celeron aux Core i3, en passant par les Pentium) axé particulièrement sur le jeu vidéo. Peut-on encore jouer avec un Dual Core ? Quelles sont les limitations ? Pour poursuivre, nous vous proposons notre guide de survie sur Kickstarter sous forme d'un carnet de bord résumant un an de backing compulsif. Nous nous intéressons aussi à l'état de SteamOS, deux ans après sa sortie, ainsi qu'à la généralisation de la TNT HD d'ici quelques semaines. Côté tests, nous avons passés en revue de nombreux produits comme le nouveau Rapsberry Pi 3, son concurrent C.H.I.P issu de Kickstarter, un moniteur AOC 35 pouces ultra large ou encore la fameuse tablette Cyprien Gaming que le monde nous envie. Ce CPC Hardware contient aussi une compilation des prédictions les plus foireuses de la High-Tech, faites par d'éminents analystes, un test exclusif du tout premier GPU au monde, le GeForce 256 ainsi qu'un historique complet de la marque Creative Labs. Pour finir, Dandu vous offrira son avis de cinéphile sur la nouvelle série diffusée par TF1 : Les Experts : Cyber…

----------


## the_protanogist

> Ce CPC Hardware contient aussi une compilation des prédictions les plus foireuses de la High-Tech, faites par d'éminents analystes


Repiquées dans Humanoïdes 4  ::ninja::  ? Impatient de lire les dossiers linky et conso.

----------


## ERISS

Merci! Le n° que j'attends depuis 15 ans!
pour éviter aujourd'hui d'avoir besoin d'une centrale nucléaire par pc basique superpuissant..

----------


## Graouu

Ah super ! Merci vivement qu'il arrive dans la boite aux lettres !

Bon sinon quand est ce qu'on pourra avoir tous les numéros depuis le début sur une super interface pour les abonnés ?  ::trollface::

----------


## SangSucre

J'ai hâte de lire le test de la tablette Cyprien Gaming  ::ninja::

----------


## vectra

C'est pas bien de se moquer. Il faut bien que les moins de 12 ans aient un modèle de maturité à prendre en compte.

----------


## mum1989

Super !
Il y a très peu de test des pentium et des dual core skylake.

----------


## ERISS

Je suppose que le test va montrer l'intérêt du bâtard et sous-estimé Core i3,
 à marier avec une GeForce 750 GTX TI.
Ze best combo puissance/prix/énergie?

----------


## natijah

Pour ePresse on connait la chanson... mais qu'en est-il de la disponibilité sur PressReader ?

Comment on fait pour changer de numéro sur PressReader d'ailleurs ? Leur interface...  :Gerbe: 

EDIT : Je viens de comprendre qu'il n'y a qu'un seul numéro de CPHW, donc normal qu'on ne puisse pas changer de numéro... Il n'y a que le n°27.

----------


## RobertMarcel

Curieux de lire l'article sur Linky ! 

Les retours en arrière sont de bons moments de nostalgie !

----------


## barbarian_bros

> il sera disponible dans les kiosques parisiens à partir de demain et en début de semaine prochaine partout en France.


J'allais m'élever contre cette flagrante injustice et les avantages injustifiés des parisiens... mais le buraliste de ma banlieue bordelaise en avait 12 exemplaires ce matin...
Du coup je me tais et je commence la lecture  ::):

----------


## ERISS

Oué!! Il était déjà là Samedi au Carouf' de Grenoble, pas qu'à Paris. Je pensais devoir attendre Mardi..

----------


## vectra

Pareil ici à Mulhouse.
En fait, on dirait qu'il passe par un autre circuit tant sa diffusion est rapide. Bien souvent, il est rangé bien en évidence parmi les autres magazines info généralistes, alors que le rayon JV tout court semble condamné à l'abandon...

----------


## Rabbitman

Heu ...
Les kW/h, sérieusement ?
Avec un encadré spécial pour enfoncer le clou ?

----------


## Flappie

> ses répercutions répercu*ss*ions


 :Fouras: 

Ce numéro est très prometteur, je vais me ruer dessus ! Merci !

----------


## SangSucre

Pour info le magazine est dispo à Toulouse (leclerc St-Orens), y'en avait au moins au quinzaine, bien en évidence  :^_^: 
Déjà terminé, le dossier sur Linky est vraiment top  ::):

----------


## ERISS

Arf, pour un n° sur l'énergie, il y a quelques ratés:


p.47: Le GPU choisi comme GPU actuel de comparatif énergétique pour le pc d'entrée de gamme aurait dû être aussi une GeForce, la GTX750 (Ti?). Quel intérêt de comparer avec seulement une Radeon? (à par pour dire que le pauvre est bête, qui choisit forcément le pire).


p.42-43: Les benchmarks indiquent la valabilité de l'i3, et toujours il y a des conclusions (ailleurs) qu'il faut l'éviter.
Si on calcule l'efficacité énergétique, pondérée 2 pour CalculBrut et 3 pour JeuxVidéo:
= ([ 2*P(B )+3*P(J) ] /5) / (C/32.9)
P Perf, B calculBrut, J Jeux, C Conso
Cette pondération est inspirée du "2 heures de youtube/forum et 3 heures de jeu par jour", p.46 de ce CPC Hw.
Pentium G3258: =100 /1 = 100 (la référence)
Core i5 6400: =159.6 /1.66 =96.2
Core i3 6320: =140.2 /1.34 =104.4

CONCLUSION:
*Le i3 est plus efficace et moins cher que l'i5...*
De plus, si le i3 est 14% moins performant (159.6/140.2) que l'i5,
 il est aussi moins cher d'_au moins_ 15%...
*Le i5 est plus cher qu'il n'est performant par rapport à l'i3!*
(Oui je sais, le prix habituel est plutôt exponentiel sur la performance, c'est pas du tout linéaire, le i3 est donc plutôt trop cher dans cette optique marketing par rapport à l'i5)

Alors d'accord, le i3 est en général dans la classe des pauvres et le i5 dans la classe moyenne, il faut comparer le i3 avec ces congénères prolos, mais il n'est pas forcément un mauvais choix si ce prolo ose se comparer à la petite bourgeoisie.
Voilà, je rétablie la dignité de ce pauvre Core i3, humble mais pas soumis.

----------


## moimadmax

Je viens de le recevoir (merci les cloches) par contre une question me turlupine, car en feuilletant vite fait j'ai vu que le compteur Linky comporte un petit PC. 
LA question est est ce que c'est l'abonné ou ERDF qui paie pour la conso du linky ? Car on voit dans le même numéro la conso d'un boitier ADSL. Pas besoin de pousser à la conso quand c'est forcé. Alourdir la facture de chaque abonné de 10e par an c'est toujours bon pour le business.

Et question subsidiaire quel est sa conso ? Car si c'est 20w même si c'est EDF qui paie, c'est un scandale écologique.

----------


## Cheshire

p. 49 dans le graphe en haut à droite : "AMD Bullshit", vraiment ?  ::happy2::

----------


## natijah

Chez PressReader aussi vous rencontrez des soucis de piratage ?

----------


## Djinn42

Excellent dossier sur Linky. Plein de trucs intéressants. Vous êtes vraiment des bons gros canards.

----------


## Cedski

Excellent numéro, oui ! Et j'adore les articles "retro hardware", très bonne idée depuis 2 numéros...

----------


## Dandu

> Je viens de le recevoir (merci les cloches) par contre une question me turlupine, car en feuilletant vite fait j'ai vu que le compteur Linky comporte un petit PC. 
> LA question est est ce que c'est l'abonné ou ERDF qui paie pour la conso du linky ? Car on voit dans le même numéro la conso d'un boitier ADSL. Pas besoin de pousser à la conso quand c'est forcé. Alourdir la facture de chaque abonné de 10e par an c'est toujours bon pour le business.
> 
> Et question subsidiaire quel est sa conso ? Car si c'est 20w même si c'est EDF qui paie, c'est un scandale écologique.


On en parle, la conso est de moins de 2 W, et assurée par le réseau lui-même.

----------


## moimadmax

Donc ça au moins c'est bien fait  ::): .

----------


## Captain Igloo

Salut,

Pour la conso en veille, y a rien qui concerne "Le Cube" de Canal + / CanalSat. Par contre je sais pas si y a pas eu ça dans un précédent numéro ? La flemme d'aller les chercher au grenier (parce que bon je jette pas m'enfin je garde pas dans le salon non plus  ::ninja:: ).

On a mis quelques multiprises qui peuvent s'éteindre manuellement (enfin plutôt pédestrement vu leur situation), au début le cube était dessus mais il met des plombes à se lancer, notamment le disque dur qu'il doit sans doute scanner en intégralité au démarrage (avec freeze où on ne peut pas zapper). Bref, ça a tendance à rester branché sauf en cas de (très) long week-end.

----------


## Foksadure

> un historique complet de la marque Creative Labs


Et là, les amateurs de synthétiseurs et de MAO s'insurgent :
ramener des entreprises mythiques comme E-mu Systems et Ensoniq à de simples spécialistes des interfaces MIDI ou de carte-son pour PC, c'est un véritable scandâââle.  :Cell: 

Sérieusement, même sans entrer dans les détails qui ont justifié leur (c)rachat et démantèlement par Creative, un petit tour sur Wikipédia anglophone peut-être ?

http://www.theemus.com/interviews.html
https://www.soundonsound.com/sos/sep...nniversary.asp
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-mu
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ensoniq

Mon cœur saigne.  :Cryb:

----------


## ERISS

Rhoô en _i3_ je découvre le _6300T_:
*Fréquence de base: 3.3 GHz
PDT: 	35 W !!!*
http://ark.intel.com/fr/products/907...604.1459787638
Je crois pas qu'il y ait eu de test sur le mag' (je l'ai pas sous la main).

----------


## cpagrave

J'utilise depuis peu epresse, pourquoi ce numéro n'y est pas?

Y a-t-il un test de la précision des wattmètres vendus dans le commerce?

----------


## natijah

@ cpagrave : ePresse est victime du piratage.

Canard PC retarde donc la diffusion sur cette plateforme. 1 semaine pour le Canard PC et pas loin d'un mois pour la déclinaison Hardware.

En théorie PressReader (alternative à ePresse) devait bénéficier d'une diffusion plus rapide, mais ça ne semble pas le cas...
Peut-être que PressReader est aussi victime du piratage, je n'ai pas encore reçu de réponse pour cette plateforme.

----------


## Wagnerius

Super numéro. Le dossier sur Linky était très sympa.
Par contre celui sur Steam OS est assez à coté de la plaque.

----------


## cpagrave

Toujours pas trouvé en ayant fait 3 revendeurs.

----------


## natijah

En ligne chez PressReader ! http://www.pressreader.com/france/canard-pc-hardware

Pas de paiement via PayPal, on va attendre...  ::sad:: 

Décalage de 2 semaines pour PressReader donc.
Décalage de 1 mois pour ePresse.fr.

*EDIT* : Le support m'a donné ça pour Paypal : 




> Send your PayPal payment to Pressdisplay@newspaperdirect.com.

----------


## Tilt

Ce mag bourré de trolls anti amd....

----------


## Dandu

> Super numéro. Le dossier sur Linky était très sympa.
> Par contre celui sur Steam OS est assez à coté de la plaque.


Tu trouves que je me plante sur quoi sur Steam ?

J'avoue qu'en cherchant, j'ai pas trouvé grand monde qui utilisait Steam OS (ou qui trouvait ça intéressant actuellement). Donc les avis m'intéressent.

----------


## moimadmax

Pour linky, est ce qu'ERDF n'entretien pas ces doutes sur les méfaits des ondes - sachant qu'il peut y mettre fin scientifiquement quand il le souhaite - car pendant que tous le monde se focus là dessus personne ne parle des problèmes de vie privés qui sont eux bien réels.

----------


## Ezechiel

Rah putain, hier y avait, sur Inter, une émission d'Un Jour dans le Monde consacrée à Linky.
Je suis devenu fou en écoutant ma radio... Tain mais les gens sont des teubés. Le monde est teubé. L'humanité va à sa fin, il faut faire un reset et repartir sur des bases propres.
Entre les putains de milliers de gens hystériques sur le "scandale sanitaire" des ondes qui sont complétement délirants (ON VA TOUS AVOIR LE CANCER A CAUSE DE LINKY, ET NOS ENFANTS VONT DEVENIR DÉBILES ET CA N'A RIEN A VOIR AVEC LE FAIT QU'ILS ONT UNE TÉLÉ DANS LEUR CHAMBRE DES L'AGE DE 1 AN §§§), et les psychopathes de la vie privée (_OH MON DIEU MON OPÉRATEUR AURA ACCÈS A MA CONSO ÉLECTRIQUE JOUR PAR JOUR, CAY HORRIBLE §§§§  Vite, je vais partager mon opinion de merde sur mon Facebook avec mes 300 amis que je ne connais pas, sur mon compte ouvert à tous, entre deux photos de mon chien et de mes gosses_), le débat est juste marqué sous le signe de l'absurdité complète. Les gens sont cons. Y a pas moyen de discuter, on est dans l'irrationnel le plus complet. 

En fait je supporte plus les gens.

----------


## natijah

Bienvenue, on peut créer un club.

----------


## Xchroumfph

C'est pas déjà le cas ici ?  ::huh::

----------


## Aliascanard

Le rappel de la page 54 est plein de bêtises alors qu'il était fait pour éduquer. Ce n'est pas sérieux !!!

----------


## haik

Plop
Alors, je viens d'acheter le mag (oui, je suis en retard, bouh!) - et histoire d'être précis, j'avais loupé le dernier (honte sur moi!), du coup, j'ai pas de point de comparaisons "récents"

Mais une petite (ou grosse, pour moi) critique sur les graphs (les _charts_ quoi) utilisés ça ou là.
Je parle, par exemple, de ça (p08):



Ha,tout de suite, d'un coup d'oeil, on comprend tout à fait ce que le cercle signifie, hein  ::trollface:: 

Ou, pire (p46):



Celui-là, il m'a fallu 3 bonnes minutes avant de l'assimiller.
C'est un peu bête - un graph est là pour présenter des données en un coup d’œil. Celui-là, un bloc de texte aurait été plus facile à ingurgiter  :Emo: 

D'un autre coté, il y a encore des bon vieux graphs à l'ancienne, simples, mais efficaces:



Alors, oui, c'est pas forcément super staylé, mais on moins, les infos sont visibles sans avoir à bouger les yeux sur 3 endroits différents. :;): 

Voilà, ce sera tout! Maintenant, je vais commencer à lire le mag - fallait juste que ça sorte  :^_^: 

PS: J'ai bien croppé les photos, c'est pas forcément représentatif des graphs dans leur ensemble, mais bon, c'est par un soucis d'illustration sans vouloir les poster en entier (z'avez qu'à acheter le mag pour les voir!)

----------


## Cheshire

Je me suis fait la même réflexion... Les camemberts, ou pire, les diagrammes circulaires concentriques, c'est le mal, ça ne vaut pas la lisibilité et la clarté de bon vieux graphes en barres.

----------


## moimadmax

Y'a un truc que j'ai pas bien compris sur le CPL du linky, il envoie du CPL coté abonné ou que côté réseau ERDF ? Car si c'est le cas niveau radiation l'antenne est quand même largement diminué. Et si il émet des 2 côtés ça ne risque pas de venir polluer des plugs CPL ?

----------


## Dandu

Les deux. (le compteur bloque pas le CPL, même si c'est une croyance répandue).

Et ça va pas polluer les plugs, qui utilisent des fréquences bien plus élevées. On peut déjà utiliser des CPL 85 et des 200 sur la même ligne sans soucis en même temps.

----------


## LePok

Un excellent numéro que j'ai terminé hier. Tous les articles m'ont passionné (à l'exception du SteamOS, sorry Dandu), de l'état du marché aux rétro Creative Labs ou GE Force 256 - souvenirs, souvenirs, RIP mon vieux TNT2 - que du bon !
Le dossier Linky est un must, très bien abordé, détaillé, clair. Aussi bon que le dossier sur les ondes il y a 2-3 ans.
Quant à la conso électrique de nos bécanes de hippies à Rollex, eh ben ça m'a donné envie d'acheter un wattmètre ! Moi qui ai toujours tendance à charger mon chauffage électrique lorsque tombe la facture EDF j'ai peut-être des consommateurs insoupçonnés...
Merci les gars, un excellent numéro une fois de plus !

----------


## Teshune

Il vient d’apparaître sur Epresse... Par contre pour le tarif, on peut se palucher. il est remplacé par un surprenant point d'interrogation et il n'est point possible de cliquer dessus.

La lassitude m'envahit... Heureusement, je suis au rez-de-chaussée.

----------


## ERISS

Linky fait commeTM Steam, c'est le drm de l'énergie.
L'oeil de Moscou du capitalisme libéral, on dirait la solution trouvée par la COP21 pour garder le pouvoir en contrôlant l'énergie à la place des gens, mais enfin de manière absolue, sans que la population puisse tricher contre les règles de la bourgeoisie.
Tous les partis sont pour Linky, des cocos aux facheux, il n'y a que les gens simples qui puissent être contre.
Leurs élus disent ne faire qu'accompagner les décisions commerciales, sans question.
Il y a quand-même de quoi provoquer les gens non?

----------


## ERISS

Comme disait Cicéron à propos de la prolétarisation du paysous (déjà!): les États sont basés sur la corruption, l'exploitation des pauvres, qu'il faut veiller à continuer à les endormir (suite à quoi il y eu trop de Balkanys à se chicaner entre eux et l'empire s'effondra).
Un des moyens est de mesurer au plus juste le vol légal(isé), Linky y aidera, ça va être une vaseline de l'entube énergétique, les économies d'énergie veillées à être payées par les moins bourges (ciblables et rentables évidemment, sinon il faut devenir punk-à-chien le méprisé victime héroïque qui provoque la peur de la perte de leurs chaînes chez les victimes communes).

----------


## Laya

> Tu trouves que je me plante sur quoi sur Steam ?
> 
> J'avoue qu'en cherchant, j'ai pas trouvé grand monde qui utilisait Steam OS (ou qui trouvait ça intéressant actuellement). Donc les avis m'intéressent.


Je rebondis la dessus.
Perso c'est sur l'article dans canard pc que je trouvais un peu pauvre. Le dossier est plus interessant et plus nuancé. 
Ce que je "déplore" c'est que si je comprend parfaitement qu'on ne le conseil pas à un joueur/consommateur, puisque ça revient à se priver de 80% des jeux et d'avoir des jeux en moyenne 10 à 20% + lent, c'est de ne pas voir, ou dire que ça serait un sacré gain pour le consommateur que d'avoir un réel concurrent, et que ce qui est reproché ne dépend finalement quasi pas de l'OS: pilote proprio moins bon, non portage/mauvais portage des jeux, utilisation intensive de direct X dans les jeux etc...
L'OS fait relativement son boulot, mais la plupart des acteurs ne jouent pas encore le jeu, et c'est ça qui est problématique.

Ce qui aurait aussi été interessant c'est d'avoir la tendance, certes il y a peu de jeu porté mais la croissance semble importante et j'espère que ça continuera dans les prochaines années.

----------


## Ezechiel

Le simple fait qu'Eriss rejette Linky vaut tous les seals of approval. En fait, le dossier du CPC HW aurait pu se résumer à ça :
"Linky ? Eriss est contre !"

----------


## darkpoulp

http://www.piecesetmaindoeuvre.com/I...le_filet-2.pdf

Une lecture intéressante j'ai trouvé. À discuter, forcément.

----------


## Ezechiel

> http://www.piecesetmaindoeuvre.com/I...le_filet-2.pdf
> 
> Une lecture intéressante j'ai trouvé. À discuter, forcément.


Moi j'ai trouvé ça pathétique. A base de théorie du complot et de "big data". C'est exactement le type de discours qui me désespère du monde dans lequel je vis et du genre humain.

----------


## Grosnours

Moi j'ai trouvé cela fascinant.

Parce que totalement idéologique et voyant tout par le prisme idélogique.

Parce que para-scientifique, tel ce savoureux passage (en gras) sur l’électro-sensibilité.

Parce que vaguement complotiste, avec ce morceau décrivant la prise en main hégémonique de Google sur l'industrie de la domotique. Fun Fact : Nest (la boite en question) est pas exactement florissante. Sans aucun doute parce que la valeur ajoutée de la domotique reste trop faible pour que le consommateur investisse dans des technologies qui au final existent depuis plus de trente ans. Une ampoule connectée sur Internet c'est sans doute cool, mais vachement moins utile qu'un téléphone connecté et ne justifie absolument pas le surcout associé.

Parce que bourré de contradictions : dans un paragraphe on a "La 4G consomme 23 fois plus d’électricité que  le Wifi". Donnée à propos de laquelle on se demande vraiment d'où elle vient et surtout à quoi elle sert. Le moment magique vient quelques paragraphes plus loin : "Un  conseil, amis  lecteurs : ne croyez jamais les décideurs qui parlent en valeurs relatives". Là on ne peut que s'esclaffer bruyamment, la superposition est trop savoureuse.

Parce que vivant dans un monde parallèle : "Quelle autonomie nous reste-t-il dans cette mécanique implacable ? Quand les algorithmes vous font des suggestions de lecture en fonction de calculs mathématiques ? Quelle place pour la fantaisie, l’extraordinaire, l’incongru, le chemin buissonnier, l’imagination, dans ce monde optimisé, prévisible, inhumain ? Aviez-vous rêvé d’obéir à votre brosse à dents ?". Un monde où Amazon ou Netflix n'existent pas, où l'Internet des choses est un futur totalitaire et où il est bon d'avoir les dents qui se déchaussent.

Parce que rempli d'un angst adolescent si prononcé qu'il en est presque attachant : "Pourquoi se donner la peine de vivre ? Laissons nos objets connectés discuter entre eux, les robots jouer au jeu de go, notre compteur Linky éteindre la lumière en sortant,  et notre smartphone tomber amoureux d’un smartphone dans le bus". Moi bizarrement c'est quand bobonne laisse systématiquement la télé allumée avant se coucher/sortir que j'ai des envies de suicide, mais chacun son truc je suppose.


Bref, tu vois cela par le mauvais bout de la lorgnette Ezechiel. Ce genre de texte devrait te redonner le sourire. Moi il a éclairé mon déjeuner.  ::P:

----------


## darkpoulp

Cool d'avoir un autre point de vue là dessus. Bon, après ça sent fort le HS donc on va ptet s'arrêter là.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Moi j'ai trouvé cela fascinant.
> 
> Parce que totalement idéologique et voyant tout par le prisme idélogique.
> 
> Parce que para-scientifique, tel ce savoureux passage (en gras) sur l’électro-sensibilité.
> 
> Parce que vaguement complotiste, avec ce morceau décrivant la prise en main hégémonique de Google sur l'industrie de la domotique. Fun Fact : Nest (la boite en question) est pas exactement florissante. Sans aucun doute parce que la valeur ajoutée de la domotique reste trop faible pour que le consommateur investisse dans des technologies qui au final existent depuis plus de trente ans. Une ampoule connectée sur Internet c'est sans doute cool, mais vachement moins utile qu'un téléphone connecté et ne justifie absolument pas le surcout associé.
> 
> Parce que bourré de contradictions : dans un paragraphe on a "La 4G consomme 23 fois plus d’électricité que  le Wifi". Donnée à propos de laquelle on se demande vraiment d'où elle vient et surtout à quoi elle sert. Le moment magique vient quelques paragraphes plus loin : "Un  conseil, amis  lecteurs : ne croyez jamais les décideurs qui parlent en valeurs relatives". Là on ne peut que s'esclaffer bruyamment, la superposition est trop savoureuse.
> ...


Ouais mais moi j'ai accès à tout ce discours débile en temps réel en France. Toi t'es bien protégé, là bas en Grèce. Tain l'émission sur Inter (à l'origine de mon premier post ici) m'a révélé toute une frange extrêmement bruyante de gens qui me donne des envies de totalitarisme et de violence. 
Ce papier complètement con d'un type qui se croit plus malin que le pauvre mouton ignorant moyen. Et qui débite connerie sur absurdité sur non sens.




> Cool d'avoir un autre point de vue là dessus. Bon, après ça sent fort le HS donc on va ptet s'arrêter là.


C'est pas du HS, c'est le thread du CPC HW, magazine donc le dossier principal a justement été construit pour faire la lumière sur toutes les rumeurs et élucubration des complotistes autour de Linky. On pourrait difficilement être moins HS quoi.

----------


## darkpoulp

Bon, argumentons donc.

@Grosnours:
Effectivement l'électro-sensibilité rien à ajouter, à part peut être qu'ils précisent quelques lignes au dessus que "la question sanitaire est secondaire".
Si quand même: je trouve ça intéressant que des gens en mal-être aient choisi les ondes électromagnétique générées par des nouvelles techniques (wifi, micro-onde, etc..) comme responsables de leurs maux. Effet de mode sûrement mais ça reste un fait sociologique pas si anodin pour moi.

Je n'y ai pas trouvé de ton complotiste. Surtout parce qu'ils ne font pas référence à des données qui seraient cachées, là ils utilisent la lettre aux parlementaires, que tu peux te procurer. Je remet un petit extrait:
"Nous ne sommes encore qu’aux prémices de l’exploitation de toutes les potentialités de ce compteur : Big Data, usages domotiques, objets connectés..."
Je veux bien te croire que c'est du wishful thinking pour le moment et qu'il n'y pas d'investissement, ou même que ça marche pas aussi bien qu'on espérait. Néanmoins, ça correspond à un projet particulier de société.
Et j'ai l'impression que c'est aussi le projet de société de Google: du type "répondre à vos questions avant qu'elles soient formulées" (e.g https://www.seroundtable.com/google-...fic-18304.html).
J'ai compris ce texte comme un réquisitoire contre ce projet de société.

Bien vu sur le "23 fois plus".

Effectivement, le ton est terriblement romantique. Ils prennent une posture de prophète de malheur, en décalage avec leur temps. Rien à dire là-dessus.

@Ezechiel:
Avoir des envies de totalitarisme en lisant quelqu'un qui veut dénoncer un futur totalitaire (nonobstant la qualité du message), c'est fort. Je sais pas à quel point cette phrase était réfléchie mais c'est assez révélateur de là où tu te places.

----------


## Ezechiel

> @Ezechiel:
> Avoir des envies de totalitarisme en lisant quelqu'un qui veut dénoncer un futur totalitaire (nonobstant la qualité du message), c'est fort. Je sais pas à quel point cette phrase était réfléchie mais c'est assez révélateur de là où tu te places.


Franchement ? Là de suite je me place comme un désespéré de la démocratie parce que laisser voter 90% de la population me parait une mauvaise idée. Je suis plus effrayé par la perspective d'une démocratie des cons que par un totalitarisme technologique. Mais c'est perso hein. 
Ouais c'est méprisant et méprisable. Mais à titre personnel je suis atterré par un texte comme celui que tu as linké (huhu) plus haut. Et je sais très bien que l'avis qui y est exprimé est répandu. C'est justement ce qui me désespère.

----------


## XWolverine

> ... une petite (ou grosse, pour moi) critique sur les graphs (les _charts_ quoi) utilisés ça ou là.
> ...
> C'est un peu bête - un graph est là pour présenter des données en un coup d’œil. Celui-là, un bloc de texte aurait été plus facile à ingurgiter





> Je me suis fait la même réflexion... Les camemberts, ou pire, les diagrammes circulaires concentriques, c'est le mal, ça ne vaut pas la lisibilité et la clarté de bon vieux graphes en barres.


Ah ? Moi au contraire, je les ai trouvé bien, ces graphes.
Déjà, pour représenter une répartition, un camembert ou cercle est ce qui me parait le plus direct (c'est un peu comme ça qu'on apprend les fractions à l'école, 1/3, c'est une part de gateau qui prend cette place là (hop, dessin sur un cercle)) et mettre en arc de cercle sur la même échelle une autre mesure permet à la fois de la relativiser par rapport au cercle complet tout en gardant la proportionnalité de la répartition.
Je les trouve efficaces, en plus d'être classes, moi.

----------


## darkpoulp

> Franchement ? Là de suite je me place comme un désespéré de la démocratie parce que laisser voter 90% de la population me parait une mauvaise idée. Je suis plus effrayé par la perspective d'une démocratie des cons que par un totalitarisme technologique. Mais c'est perso hein. 
> Ouais c'est méprisant et méprisable. Mais à titre personnel je suis atterré par un texte comme celui que tu as linké (huhu) plus haut. Et je sais très bien que l'avis qui y est exprimé est répandu. C'est justement ce qui me désespère.


Haha, "méprisable" c'est peut être trop fort.
Effectivement, préférer le "totalitarisme technologique" à "la démocratie des cons" ça demande en dernière analyse de placer sa foi dans le sens du progrès, ce que je ne trouve pas allant de soi.
Mais après tout, well that's just like my opinion.

----------


## Nicetios

Y a pas à dire, quand on pense avoir atteint le fond du pot de la bêtise, il se révèle à géométrie variable.
Si seulement c'était valable pour le nutella ...


Bref. Je vous laisse, j'ai un compteur électrique qui me regarde de travers, je vais lui refaire sa face à coup de pied de biche.

----------


## darkpoulp

Peut être tu veux développer.

----------


## Nicetios

Non .

J'aime être lapidaire.
Vous pouvez reprendre une vie normale.

----------


## Ezechiel

Je crois surtout que darkpoulp n'est pas sûr de savoir qui tu as trouvé au fond du pot de nutella séché de la bêtise... les anti-linky ou les anti-anti-linky   ::XD::

----------


## ducon

Le courrier des lecteurs du dernier numéro de SPS est élogieux sur le dossier sur Linky et compagnie.
http://www.pseudo-sciences.org/spip.php?rubrique15

----------


## ERISS

L’association Que Choisir, prouve être grande adepte des théories du complot: elle répète et confirme:
_"Le compteur Linky est pensé par et pour le gestionnaire de réseau,
 et pas du tout dans l'intérêt du consommateur" (2010)_.
Tous les partis se lèvent pour Linky! Donc les consommateurs-votant sont des paranos. Il n'y a aucun problème avec le compteur Linky. Répétez.



> Tous les partis sont pour Linky, des cocos aux facheux, il n'y a que les gens simples qui puissent être contre.
> Leurs élus disent ne faire qu'accompagner les décisions commerciales, sans question.
> Il y a quand-même de quoi provoquer les gens non?


https://www.quechoisir.org/dossier-c...e-linky-t1371/
mag' n°562, Octobre 2017, dossier Linky de 8 pages

----------


## Ezechiel

> L’association Que Choisir, prouve être grande adepte des théories du complot: elle répète et confirme: _"Le compteur Linky est pensé par et pour le gestionnaire de réseau, et pas du tout dans l'intérêt du consommateur"_.
> Tous les partis se lèvent pour Linky! Donc les consommateurs-votant sont des paranos.
> 
> https://www.quechoisir.org/enquete-c...enedis-n46512/


Non.
L'article dénonce essentiellement le bordel à l'installation et l'incompétence des techniciens qui les pose. Pas le compteur lui même.
Quand à la phrase que tu isoles, elle dit juste que les avancées pour le consomateurs sont réduites, mais elle ne dit pas non plus qu'il va y perdre. Et SURTOUT l'UFC ne sombre pas dans les deux théories du complots principales des anti-linkys : 
1. les ondes (lol) 
2. l'espionnage par des pirates de ce qu'on fait dans notre chez nous (relol).
Soit les deux théories que démonte le CPC HW.

Au revoir.

----------


## ERISS

> Non.
> L'article dénonce essentiellement le bordel à l'installation et l'incompétence des techniciens qui les pose. Pas le compteur lui même.


Dingue ces dénégations, comme pour Steam.
Va dire ça aux victimes que Linky c'est super, qu'il n'y a aucun problème avec.

Tu vas acheter un steak, t'as mal au bide à cause de la mauvaise chaîne du froid. Bah continue à manger comme ça, c'est pas la faute du steak, il a été mal conservé, le steak était super à la base, c'est toi qui mange mal. Les gens sont cons de pas vouloir bouffer ces steaks.

L'avis de QueChoisir date de 2010, complètement ignoré, jamais mentionné par les dossiers suivant des autres. Je dirai même que c'est plutôt une omission criminelle, un mépris de la population que de s'en tenir à répondre aux mauvaises théories du complots, alors qu'il y en a des bonnes: Linky c'est du bizness pur.
_"Les élus disent ne faire qu'accompagner les décisions commerciales, sans question."_
Ton représentant est 'de commerce', en fait.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Dingue ces dénégations, comme pour Steam.
> Va dire ça aux victimes que Linky c'est super, qu'il n'y a aucun problème avec.
> 
> Tu vas acheter un steak, t'as mal au bide à cause de la mauvaise chaîne du froid. Bah continue à manger comme ça, c'est pas la faute du steak, il a été mal conservé, le steak était super à la base, c'est toi qui mange mal. Les gens sont cons de pas vouloir bouffer ces steaks.
> 
> L'avis de QueChoisir date de 2010, complètement ignoré, jamais mentionné par les dossiers suivant des autres. Je dirai même que c'est plutôt une omission criminelle, un mépris de la population que de s'en tenir à répondre aux mauvaises théories du complots, alors qu'il y en a des bonnes: Linky c'est du bizness pur.


T'es antivax, non ?

Si tu parles de dénies sur les deux problèmes précités, t'es en plein délire.
Après les difficultés à l’installation, c'est clair que c'est déplorable, mais ça n'a rien à voir avec "les ondes" ou le "respect de la vie privée".

----------


## Nirm

> L’association Que Choisir, prouve être grande adepte des théories du complot: elle répète et confirme:
> _"Le compteur Linky est pensé par et pour le gestionnaire de réseau,
>  et pas du tout dans l'intérêt du consommateur" (2010)_.


Elle écrit aussi dans sa partie "lutter contre les idées reçues" :



> *Le compteur Linky surveille mes faits et gestes*
> Faux
> 
> *Le compteur présente des risques pour ma santé*
> Faux en l'état actuel des connaissances
> 
> *Grâce au compteur, mon fournisseur et le distributeur pourront connaître mes habitudes de consommation*
> Faux
> (et ils détaillent après les 3 grandes mesures effectuées par le compteur)
> ...


Du coup, merci ERISS, tu donnes une source claire (différente de CPC) et non partisane qui permet de lever le voile sur les idées reçues sur ce boitier "de toutes les peurs".  :;):

----------


## Ezechiel

> Elle écrit aussi dans sa partie "lutter contre les idées reçues" :
> 
> 
> Du coup, merci ERISS, tu donnes une source claire (différentes de CPC) et non partisane qui permet de lever le voile sur les idées reçues sur ce boitier "de toutes les peurs".



 :Prey:

----------


## ERISS

> Elle écrit aussi dans sa partie "lutter contre les idées reçues" :
> Du coup, merci ERISS, tu donnes une source claire (différente de CPC) et non partisane qui permet de lever le voile sur les idées reçues sur ce boitier "de toutes les peurs".


De rien. Ça aurait été bien qu'il y ait eu un doute salutaire sur Linky, au lieu de dire 'mangez-en vous êtes des cons'.
Vous avez eu de la chance de pas faire partie des pigeonnés. A moins que vous ayiez des actions chez Enedis.

----------


## Nirm

Pigeonné en quoi puisque l'installation s'impose au citoyen ?
Quant à mes hypothétiques actions, par mesure de sécurité et de précaution, je ne dévoilerais pas sur le Net où j'ai bien pu en prendre.

----------


## ERISS

> Pigeonné en quoi puisque l'installation s'impose au citoyen ?


Chez moi j'ai pas Linky  :Cigare:  Ça sert parfois d'habiter un quartier qui fait peur (pas à ses habitants).

----------


## Nirm

La question n'est pas de savoir si on peut se soustraire à cette installation (la réponse est non, même si ne pas en avoir aujourd'hui peut permettre d'allumer un cigare) mais en quoi est-ce se faire pigeonner ?

----------


## moimadmax

Je pense que ça arrange bien EDF toutes ces conneries sur les ondes autour de linky, ça fait un peu nuage de fumée sur les vrais problèmes, qui sont pour moi:

*1) Linky n'offre pas de marge*,
30A c'est pas 30,2A. Donc il y'a quelques consommateur qui risquent d'y perdre quand même, car à calibre équivalent linky est beaucoup plus précis. Du coup quelqu'un qui a un abonnement à 30A il peut parfois tirer temporairement 1 à 2A de plus suivant le disjoncteur (soit 250 à 500w) sans que ça disjoncte. Alors que Linky ne permettra pas cela. Du coup pour éviter les coupures et gagner en confort il faudra monter en abonnement. Personnellement j'ai fais mumuse avec le teleinfo et sur un abonnement de 30A le max que j'ai enregistré était 7450W soit un peu plus de 31A. Linky aurait coupé. 

*2) Linky envoie des données privées sur des serveurs 24/7*
  * Que va-t'il faire de ces données, les revendre aux centre d'appels pour mieux planifier les appels, les chômeurs et retraités en journée les actifs en soirée et We. (après tout l'état revend déjà nos donnée de cartes grises)
  * Un serveur n'est jamais sûr a 100%, imaginer le prix de cette base de données sur le DarkWeb (houhou), puis j'ai pas envie que mes données privée se baladent.

*3) Linky permet certaines pratiques qui sont impensable sans lui:* 
   * coupure ou bridage à distance en cas de défaut de paiement le jour même.
   * il offre une bonne indication sur le fait qu'on soit à la maison ou pas (imaginez une petit connexion avec l'assurance maladie).

Vous allez me dire, dans la majorité de ces cas, premièrement c'est hors règles (dépasser l'abonnement, ne pas payer à temps, partir aux Seychelles en arret maladie ...) et surtout pour l'instant il y a des lois ou des contrats qui nous protèges de ces agissements, mais avec le nombre de lois liberticides qui passent ces temps ci, qui peux mettre sa mains sur le billot et me jurer qu'elle nous protégerons encore dans 5 ou 10 ans ? Un bon lobbyiste avec un bon budget et hop.

Voilà pourquoi ce qui me fait peur dans linky c'est pas les ondes, c'est ce qu'il permet techniquement et ce qu'il absorbe de notre vie privée, car contrairement à Alexa, on peut pas le débrancher lui. 
Pour moi Linky c'est un peu le pied dans la porte qui ouvre vers des pratiques qui ne me font pas envie.

----------


## ERISS

> Je pense que ça arrange bien EDF toutes ces conneries sur les ondes autour de linky,


Presque, ce qui arrange les arnaqueurs d'Enedis c'est ceux qui font de jolis dossiers pro-Linky, sous prétexte de se moquer des paranos: perso j'avais jamais pris ces paranos au sérieux, pour moi c'était pas la peine de faire des dossiers sur ça. Le danger c'est Enedis qui fait comme ils veulent avec leur Linky.
Ces pubs gratuites ont réduit la résistance à Linky, il y a sûrement des gens qui se sont laissés mettre à cause d'elles.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La question n'est pas de savoir si on peut se soustraire à cette installation (la réponse est non, même si ne pas en avoir aujourd'hui peut permettre d'allumer un cigare) mais en quoi est-ce se faire pigeonner ?


On se fait pigeonner en acceptant.
Bien sûr que si on peut se soustraire, en menaçant l'installateur par exemple. C'est pas légal mais ça se fait, ils ont pas envie de se faire blesser pour un smic. Il reviendra bien plus tard, quand le résistant aura déménagé (vers un logement linké?).
EDIT: Je crois que j'avais pas compris ta question: le mieux est que tu juges par toi même par le dossier de Que Choisir (_La scandaleuse impunité d'Enedis_. _Après l'installation, des dysfonctionnement trop fréquents_). Ça devrait te dissuader de te faire installer ce truc, montrer que les résistants à Linky ont raison, que leurs arguments soient irrationnels ou pas. Un fou n'a pas forcément tort (surtout qu'il est souvent insidieusement rendu d'abord fou par celui sur lequel il gueule dessus).
La dictature et la double-contrainte, si c'est technologique, c'est cool. Sinon vous êtes des luddites.

----------


## Praetor

> * il offre une bonne indication sur le fait qu'on soit à la maison ou pas (imaginez une petit connexion avec l'assurance maladie).


Absolument rien ne t'oblige à rester cloitré chez toi quand tu es malade ou blessé. Tu peux par exemple partir en convalescence chez un parent qui habite un coin agréable. Et même comme ça, si tu es chez toi à dormir tout le temps tu ne vas pas consommer beaucoup d'électricité  ::P: 

Et ton fournisseur internet sait déjà en temps réel quand tu es chez toi, et il en sait encore bien plus sur toi. Si tu as peur de Linky à cause de ta vie privée, tu ferais mieux de résilier ton abonnement internet et surtout mobile de toute urgence!  :;):

----------


## Ezechiel

> Absolument rien ne t'oblige à rester cloitré chez toi quand tu es malade ou blessé. Tu peux par exemple partir en convalescence chez un parent qui habite un coin agréable. Et même comme ça, si tu es chez toi à dormir tout le temps tu ne vas pas consommer beaucoup d'électricité 
> 
> Et ton fournisseur internet sait déjà en temps réel quand tu es chez toi, et il en sait encore bien plus sur toi. Si tu as peur de Linky à cause de ta vie privée, tu ferais mieux de résilier ton abonnement internet et surtout mobile de toute urgence!


Je te parle même pas de ton portable...
Le point 1 soulevé par moimadmax me choque pas du tout puisqu'il consiste à dire "on pourra plus gruger". 
Le point 2 relève de la paranoïa et du fantasme. J'aimerai pas vivre sur votre planète les gars.
Le point 3 est interdit par la loi. Et faut arrêter avec les fantasmes sur un avenir dictatorial où on va tous mourir. Le réchauffement climatique nous aura tous butés avant.

Sinon Eriss change rien : encouragement à la résistance par la violence physique à l’installation d'un nouveau compteur électrique, c'est normal tout va bien. Le point positif c'est que tu risques potentiellement plus l'HP où tu recevrais enfin les soins que ta condition réclame que la prison.

----------


## Nirm

> On se fait pigeonner en acceptant.


Je n'accepte pas, je vis dans un état de droit avec des lois et des règles. Donc menacer les gens ou faire des choses illégales ça ne fait pas partie de mon champ d'action.
Mais je me renseigne et je regarde les leviers.
Les données sont-elles privées (non), sont-elles déjà connues par les services concernés (oui), sont-elle transmises de manière sécurisée par rapport à leur "sensibilité" (anonymisées, stockées etc...) (oui).
Ai-je la possibilité de demander à ce qu'elles ne soient pas stockées "en vue de..." (oui, merci la CNIL)
Voilà ce que je considère comme prendre la mesure d'un changement et s'en accommoder sans pour autant "perdre" sur ce que j'ai aujourd'hui.
Pour les combats à mener, je préfère en choisir des concrets qui sont plutôt dans le présent et le réel que dans l'hypothétique-futur-possible si jamais big brother veut savoir à quelle heure je programme ma machine à laver.  :;):

----------


## znokiss



----------


## Nilsou

> Sinon Eriss change rien : encouragement à la résistance par la violence physique à l’installation d'un nouveau compteur électrique, c'est normal tout va bien. Le point positif c'est que tu risques potentiellement plus l'HP où tu recevrais enfin les soins que ta condition réclame que la prison.


Faut pas non plus tomber dans l’extrême inverse. La violence physique est indissociable de l'acte de résistance (même Gandhi faisait du sabotage alors bon...), que tu ne soit pas d'accord sur le fait que ce point ci mérite une résistance est une chose, mais dénigrer toute violence dans le cadre d'action de résistance n'est pas honnête, je trouve. 
Si ERISS trouve en son âme et conscience que sa dépasse les borne de son éthique il est tout à fait acceptable (voir de son devoir) de résister peu importe les moyens.

Bon c'était pour tempérer ^^

Après je ne pense pas que Linky soit le truc le plus sale de la création, surtout en ce moment ou les autres exemple abonde, donc je ne serais pas aussi extrême que ce monsieur, mais il faut reconnaitre qu'il est inquiétant que le profil de consommation individuelle viennent nourrir des fichiers étatiques déjà bien fournis, de façon plus précise qu'avant, qui pourront ensuite être une arme entre de mauvaises mains. Le point le plus embêtant n'étant pas forcement le profil des données (qui était, comme d'autres canard l'ont noté, déjà en possession d'EDF (de façon aussi précise par contre ?) ) mais bien le fait que l'action de couper pourra désormais se faire à distance, de façon déshumanisé et donc ouvrir la porte à des abus et du chantage à l’énergie. (là ou un technicien qui vient couper à la main la ligne aurait fait "filtre" face aux abus venant de la structure au dessus, l'humain ce n'est pas rien comme "petite sécurité"). 

Comme ERISS je ne partage pas un grand optimisme sur la situation. Même si je pense que Linky à l'origine à sans doute été conçu avec de bonnes intentions, je ne peut qu'imaginer tout ce qu'il permettrait entre les mains de connards sans cœur. Une action comme économiser de l’énergie en période de disette en coupant préférentiellement dans les quartiers le plus modeste me parait tout à fait le genre d'acte à la porté d'un gouvernant cynique et envisageable sans soucis avec un ensemble de compteur Linky en camouflant la chose via le coté individuel de l'engin. (aujourd'hui faudrait couper un quartier ^^, ce ne serais pas très discret ^^)

Bref, après c'est de la fiction, mais on ne peut pas nier que les possibilités de sale sont là, et ne pas en tenir compte ni en parler relèverais, selon moi, de la naïveté . On ne peut pas nier non plus qu'on soit dans une période ou les dirigeants politiques cynique abonde et ou ce genre de possibilité relève plus du domaine du possible que de la dystopie ... Sans trop balancer, étant en laboratoire ou l'on fait de la classification de données (je bosse sur l'IA, c'est annexe) , on vois passer nombre de projet/appel à projet de recherche "défense" et autres étatique sur la classification de donnée utilisant les données des citoyens pour "prévenir le terrorisme" mais qui dans le texte ensuite s’avère classifier "certains" type de profil bien spécifique. Je suis donc bien placé pour vous assurer que les "mauvaises utilisations" sont sur le feu... 




> Je n'accepte pas, je vis dans un état de droit avec des lois et des règles. Donc menacer les gens ou faire des choses illégales ça ne fait pas partie de mon champ d'action.


Pareil que plus haut, opposer un argument de forme dés lors que l'on parle de résistance n'est pas malin, et complétement caduque. Une simple réflexion débile au possible le démontre sans mal : si on passe une loi tellement inique que tu ne peut pas t'y soumettre sans gerber, il va bien falloir que tu la transgresse quelque part. Trouver un exemple est aisé et des dizaines de personnes sont soumis à ce genre de cas chaque jours selon la situation, au pire le point godwin t'aidera sans mal. La loi n'est pas la justice. ^^

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour les combats à mener, je préfère en choisir des concrets qui sont plutôt dans le présent et le réel que dans l'hypothétique-futur-possible si jamais big brother veut savoir à quelle heure je programme ma machine à laver.


Ça c'est mieux comme argumentaire  ::P:  .

----------


## Nirm

> Pareil que plus haut, opposer un argument de forme dés lors que l'on parle de résistance n'est pas malin, et complétement caduque. Une simple réflexion débile au possible le démontre sans mal : si on passe une loi tellement inique que tu ne peut pas t'y soumettre sans gerber, il va bien falloir que tu la transgresse quelque part. Trouver un exemple est aisé et des dizaines de personnes sont soumis à ce genre de cas chaque jours selon la situation, au pire le point godwin t'aidera sans mal. La loi n'est pas la justice. ^^


Ah donc dès que je considère que quelque chose n'est pas juste, je peux entrer en "résistance" et aller contre la loi ?
Intéressant, mais tu sens pas poindre le ridicule de cette "logique" ?
Qui décide ce qui est juste ?
Qui décide ce qui est de la résistance ?
Soyons un peu sérieux, aujourd'hui, dans nos sociétés, le terme résistance sous-tend une action/un mouvement politique donc quelque chose de structuré contre un autre mouvement, qui fait appel aux ressorts juridiques avant de parler de violence.
Ici, je n'ai pas l'impression que la réflexion dépasse le "j'en veux pas, parce que je serai un pigeon, donc si un mec vient, je vais le castagner et tu vas voir s'il va revenir..."
Et c'est moi qui ne serait pas bien malin...  :tired:

----------


## Nilsou

> Qui décide ce qui est juste ?
> Qui décide ce qui est de la résistance ?


Toi même  :;):  Il n'y a pas de réponse toute faites. Je te conseillerais bien quelques bouquins sur la désobéissance civiles, mais tu a l'air bien tranché  ::unsure::  .

----------


## Nilsou

> Soyons un peu sérieux, aujourd'hui, dans nos sociétés, le terme résistance sous-tend une action/un mouvement politique donc quelque chose de structuré contre un autre mouvement, qui fait appel aux ressorts juridiques avant de parler de violence.
> Ici, je n'ai pas l'impression que la réflexion dépasse le "j'en veux pas, parce que je serai un pigeon, donc si un mec vient, je vais le castagner et tu vas voir s'il va revenir..."
> Et c'est moi qui ne serait pas bien malin...


Alors je n'approuve pas tout ce qu'a dit ERISS, autant concernant linky je suis obligé de t'apprendre que :
1) la réflexion et le débats vont un peu plus loin, la CNIL a d'ailleurs étudié le cas en le jugeant "préoccupant" au départ, puis à fini par rendre un avis positif sous condition que certains point sur le compteur changent, notamment sur la gestion des données. 
2) Il y a bien une forme de résistance organisée. On peut ne pas être d'accord avec elle, mais on ne peut pas nier son existence. Ça va d'association comme UFC Que Choisir qui se battent juridiquement depuis un bail, a tout un groupement d'ONG et de collectivité, sans parler de centaines d'association de citoyens locales sous format loi 1901 ou de simple groupement facebook d'organisation à l'action.
Exemples divers d'article référençant tout ceci : 
http://www.lemonde.fr/planete/articl...0184_3244.html
https://francais.rt.com/france/44922...e-monde-combat   (oui oui c'est un site sous contrôle russe, vous êtes des gens intelligent, vous y survivrez).
https://actu.fr/societe/linky-combat...e_2734320.html
https://www.humanite.fr/compteurs-li...-passer-631832

 Dire qu'il n'y a pas de résistance organisé contre Linky est factuellement faux. D'ailleurs elle se frite intérieurement selon les points de vue sur le mode de résistance, ce qui montre bien sa diversité. Des associations comme UFC Que Choisir ont par exemple émis une critique des autres forme de résistances autres que judiciaire ce qui n'a pas manqué de déclencher de vives réactions des collectifs locaux qui utilisent d'autres formes d'actions.
Sous entendre qu'il n'y a eu aucun combat préalable, notamment juridiquement, "avant de passer à la violence", c'est n'importe quoi au vu du nombre de combat juridique sur le sujet par de gros pole comme UFC (mais pas que, au niveau local ce sont des dizaines et des dizaines de procès). C'est donc bien en l'absence de décision de justice permettant le refus aux personnes l'estimant nécessaire qu'il y a recours à la violence. On a donc bien gradation dans les formes de résistances. 

Dire donc également "Ici, je n'ai pas l'impression que la réflexion dépasse le "j'en veux pas, parce que je serai un pigeon, donc si un mec vient, je vais le castagner et tu vas voir s'il va revenir..." est donc complétement passer sous silence l'existence de très nombreux mouvements, argumentation et forme de résistance préalable. Ce que tu vois avec ERISS en étant la manifestation finale (violence, sabotage) mais se situant dans un contexte complexe qui s'est développé en passant par divers stade, ça ne sort pas de "nul part". (comme le montre les articles au dessus ou la suite de mon post).

Au final CPC a également publié un article en libre accès en 2016 sur cette fronde : https://www.cpchardware.com/linky-re...nts-des-antis/
Je note que les arguments de CPC sont bons, mais un peu faiblard à certains endroits, pourtant critique. En tant que scientifique je me vois obligé de tacler certains points tant qu'on y est : 




> Aucune étude scientifique validée (c’est-à-dire reproduite par une seconde équipe indépendante comme c’est la norme en science) n’a démontré une quelconque action des champs électromagnétiques à ces puissances et à ces fréquences. Et pour cause : non seulement nous y sommes déjà soumis depuis presque un siècle sans qu’une hécatombe ne soit survenue, mais quiconque démontrerait l’existence d’un mécanisme biologique lié obtiendrait à coup sûr le prix Nobel tant la physique et la médecine se verraient bouleversées par une telle découverte.  En attendant, invoquer le cancer, la leucémie, les AVC, la sclérose en plaques ou la malédiction vaudou comme argument pour justifier le refus de Linky demeure une absurdité irresponsable.


C'est vrai, sauf que toutes les études montre un liens entre niveau de développement technologique d'un pays et nombre de cancer/leucémie/AVC/sclérose en plaques etc... (mais pas les malédictions vaudou). Effectivement aucune étude n'a montré que c'était lié aux "ondes" et il y a honnêtement peu de chance que ce soit le cas, mais ça reste un avis personnel, pas un avis scientifique. En attendant scientifiquement c'est le "On ne sait pas ce qui provoque ceci". Point à la ligne. Le principe de précaution s'appliquant dans ce cadre (tout cadre de santé humaine) , le raisonnement scientifique s'inverse, il ne faut plus attendre une preuve de la responsabilité du phénomène X, par défaut TOUT PHÉNOMÈNE est légitimement suspect. Si on appliquait les principes scientifiques strictement on aurait déjà lancé des études à l’échelle mondiales pour comprendre les causes en y mettant les moyens de l'ONU. Mais comme l'a rappelé le Dr Marcia Angell, directeur du journal scientifique de médecine le plus prestigieux au monde, aujourd'hui la recherche, notamment médicale, est tombé aux mains de quelques entités, et on peut de moins en moins accorder fois au contenu de la masse d'article des 20 dernieres années. 



> Il n’est tout simplement plus possible de croire une grande partie des publications de la recherche clinique, ni de compter sur le jugement des médecins expérimentés ou les directives médicales faisant autorité. Je ne prends aucun plaisir à formuler cette conclusion, à laquelle je suis parvenu lentement et à contrecœur lors de mes deux décennies passées au poste de rédacteur en chef du New England Journal of Medicine.


Une situation loin d'être marante, et au vu de tout ceci pour le moment on ne peut pas nier le droit et la légitimité aux "anti-linky" d’émettre la critique sur la santé. 




> 3- il va savoir quels appareils sont allumés ou éteints, et donc permettre de savoir quasiment en temps réel quelles personnes sont présentes dans votre maison
> 
> Des études cherchant à « désagréger » la courbe de charge pour analyser quels types d’appareils sont utilisés en temps réels ont été menées. La plupart sont basées sur une granularité des remontées de 2 Hz, soit 2 fois par seconde. Dans le pire des cas, la CNIL exige que les remontées ne dépassent pas une fois toutes les 10 minutes. Techniquement, le compteur Linky en lui-même ne peut pas dépasser une fréquence de 0.5 Hz, soit une remontée toutes les 2 secondes. Impossible donc de savoir précisément quels appareils sont allumés ou éteints, même si les espions du KGB le voulaient. Par contre, il est vrai que les remontées peuvent permettre de savoir si un logement est occupé ou pas (mais pas par combien de personnes). Pour peu que la législation le permette, ces données pourraient être utilisées pour recouper des enquêtes liées à des prestations sociales par exemple. La Belgique y réfléchirait. Il n’en demeure pas moins qu’il existe aujourd’hui des moyens bien plus précis (localisation GSM par exemple) pour faire la même chose.


Ce point est strictement faux. Je bosse en catégo de donnée et je vous assure qu'il est possible, et même simpliste, de désagréger cette courbe pour avoir de fort soupçon sur l'usage de certains appareil. Le fait que les études aient été faites sur des remontées de 2 fois par secondes et non de 10 minutes n'est pas un véritable argument puisque la charge en temps réel porte déjà suffisamment de donnée, aisément combinable pour faire des déductions, surtout, on le rappelle, qu'EDF possède le profil (approximatif) des appareils chez l'utilisateur (il pose les questions à l'ouverture de la ligne). Vous me donnez tout ça et par des algos d'apprentissage je vous assure que je serais capable de vous discriminer une situation "normale" d'une autre "anormale" (utilisation d'un gros équipement non déclarée).
Exemple : trouver qui plante de la beuh chez lui au vue de la différence de charge électrique du type d'ampoule selon les période d'allumage est un jeu d'enfant avec ses données. 
Si demain quelque chose d'autrefois légales passe dans l'illégalité et joue sur des appareils qui consomme de l’énergie selon un profil spécifique, aller chercher ces gens là grâce à Linky sera un jeu d'enfant. Entre de mauvaise main Linky donne donc bien des informations autrefois inaccessible qui pourront être utilisé pour faire de la répression. 
On peut estimer le risque négligeable, je dis pas, mais le juger nul est ridicule. 




> 4- comme rien ne nous garantit que ces données ne seront pas utilisées à des fins malveillantes ou de surveillance, ni revendues à des fins commerciales, et que de toute façon elles sont facilement piratables, nous pourrons dire adieu à notre vie privée


La réponse de CPC a cette question est, au mieux, évasive. Elle se rabat sur le "Tant de donnée sont déja dispo par ailleurs, ça ne changera rien". La aussi c'est moyens comme réponse. CPC soutient pourtant les initiatives visant à limiter ces flux de données non ? Alors pourquoi les utiliser comme brique argumentaire pour critiquer les anti-linky ... ça ne tient pas un instant... On ne peut pas dire, d'un coté je vous fais des dossiers sur de bonnes pratique et je met des 0 aux appareils qui envoies encore plus de données sur notre vie privé, de l'autre Linky on s'en fout "parce que". Pourquoi lui n'a pas droit à son 0 sur la même base ? 

Enfin, comme je l'ai montré plus haut, certaines données seront bien "en plus" que ce que pouvait renseigner smartphone et cie ...
Un des points sensible de la réponse est celui-ci :



> L’activation du reporting de la courbe de charge ne peut s’activer que sur demande écrite du client


Sauf que ce n'est le cas que dans l'arsenal judiciaire actuel. En constante évolution selon le gouvernement, la tendance etc... 
D'ailleurs, avec l'état d'urgence permanent rentré dans la loi, à priori il me semble (à vérifier) que toute donnée pourra être utilisé sans problème en cas de "soupçon d'activité terroriste" (qui jusqu'ici ont surtout touché des écolo et autres agitateurs, comme CPC l'a rappelé dans son très bon édito), rendant déjà de fait caduque la limite législative actuelle. 

En bref, quand on juge du danger d'un équipement vis à vis des futurs possible, prendre en compte la loi tel qu'elle est actuellement écrites n'est pas pertinent.




> 6- il va permettre à ERDF d’éteindre nos appareils à distance sans notre consentement en cas de pic de consommation nationale
> 
> C’est vrai. Mais ce cas de figure extrême n’arrivera que dans une situation catastrophique pour éviter un blackout général. On peut ainsi imaginer un délestage sélectif qui permettra, en cas de défaillance majeure du réseau THT, de maintenir l’alimentation aux services critiques quitte à « sacrifier » temporairement des clients particuliers. Sans ce système, avec nos bons vieux compteurs, le blackout serait de toute façon général.


Il permettra surtout que ces "clients particuliers" face partie d'une certaine gamme de population  ::rolleyes:: . CPC zappe ici tout le fond du problème. Dans les mains de société maintenant privées, la perspective de voir apparaitre une "garantie de non coupure" qui sera vendue rubis sur ongle et distinguera donc des classes de populations tout en économisant sur le renouvellement du systeme de distribution et de fourniture électrique se classe plutôt du coté des "futurs très possible" que du "n'arrivera jamais". Et c'est là tout le cœur du problème.
Sans parler du fait que rien dans les texte n'oblige ENEDIS (anciennement ERDF) a arrêter les compteurs selon un schéma particulier. Rien ne les empêche donc de sauvegarder certaines branches de la populations ou certaines zones selon un algorithme spécifique. 
En résumé : le problème c'est que ça ouvre une porte de sortie à un entretient minimal des réseaux et à un service de fourniture d’électricité de qualité minable en permettant à un certains establishement de conserver malgré tout une très bonne qualité de service chez eux et leurs poto. Le risque là encore, est loin d'être nul. Ne pas en parler c'est faire du mauvais travail. 




> 8- il va provoquer la mise au rebut de nos 35 millions de compteurs électriques en parfait état de marche, qui sont prévus pour fonctionner 60 ans : pas très écolo !
> 
> Les compteurs électroniques actuels – ni même les anciens électromécaniques –  ne sont pas prévus pour fonctionner 60 ans. ERDF/Enedis en remplace tout de même la bagatelle de 700.000 chaque année !


Cpc fait de la mauvaise foi ici, ce qui est rare. Ça va quand même mettre au rebut des compteurs qui aurait pu encore fonctionner des années, même si le chiffre de 60 ans est faux. C'est donc, oui oui, un soucis écologique. Et non un argument à balayer sous le tapis. 




> 11- il va faire augmenter très sensiblement nos factures mais de façon progressive sur 10 ans pour qu’on ne s’en rende pas compte : pas très sympa !


La encore on ne peut pas balayer sous le tapis le fait que le compteur offre la possibilité en tant qu'outil technologique, de sur-facturer les clients dans leur dos sans qu'ils ne s'en rendent compte. Vu que les compteur peuvent recevoir/remettre et ne sont plus liés à un comptage physique infalsifiable sans envoyer de technicien sur place. 
Ce type de sur-facturation dés lors qu'on parle d'un service qu'on paye régulièrement à tarifs variable a déjà eu lieu dans le passé sur diverses branches et diverses entreprises dans le but de se renflouer discrètement (ça va du bancaire jusqu’à la téléphonie/internet auparavant et ça a déjà occasionné maints scandales divers). On ne peut donc pas nier que certaines entreprises pourtant très connues ont déjà eu recours à ce types de procédés malhonnêtes dés lors qu'elles en ont les moyens. Attribuer donc une sorte de gage de bonne foi infini à ENEDIS ne tient sur aucune base logique ... c'est donc la encore, un gros risque. 



Voila, les autres points de CPC sont bien foutus, mais ceux là sont hautement discutables. Donc non, je suis désolé, mais le débat est quand même un brin complexe, les arguments pas tous débile, les contres-argumentations pas toujours de bonnes qualités et ça mérite quand même des avertissements précis. Quant aux personnes qui estiment que tout ces points font qu'elle pense qu'il s’agit d'un futur outil de répression, on ne peut nier le fait que cet outil technologique puissent être utilisé ainsi, et donc on ne peut leur nier une certaines "légitimité à résister". Ces personnes sont nombreuses, très nombreuses, organisées et forment ce que l’on peut légitimement appelé un "phénomène de résistance", qui est bien passé par des étapes de combats judiciaire (encore en cours) tant au niveau national qu’européenne que locale, on peut ne pas être d'accord et le critiquer, mais nier son existence ou la légitimité d'en faire partie n'est pas très sérieux. 

Voila, je ne soutient pas ces mouvements à 100%, je le re-précise, Je choisi mes combats  ::P: , mais on ne peut pas honnêtement dire que tout ceci est sans fondement. Ni que l'attitude n'ERISS est sans fondement.  :;):

----------


## Nirm

TLDR 
(désolé mais pour être pertinent, condenser sa prose, ça peut être cool, j'suis pas là pour défendre le compteur et je préfère lire de vrais articles si c'est pour lire des pavés)
Rapidement :
1) la CNIL dit quoi aujourd'hui ? Elle a donné son accord car l'accès aux données et leurs suppressions (en plus de l'anonymisation) sont possibles.
2) UFC lutte contre quoi au juste ? La mise en place de ce compteur ou la méthode de consultation ?
Donc voilà, ERISS parle avant tout du boitier en lui-même (espionnage, pigeon, etc) en expliquant que l'on peut refuser de l'installer (faux) en menaçant physiquement les mecs (illégal) qui viennent chez toi.
Que tu trouves que c'est une forme de résistance, légale, politique et encouragée par les associations, grand bien te fasse.
J'ai juste dit que les raisons (avancées par ERISS) de le refuser n'en étaient pas, les moyens douteux et les liens donnés pour étayer allaient dans le sens inverse.
Je peux pas faire plus simple à comprendre, désolé si je choque ton esprit de résistance.

----------


## Ezechiel

Et non Nilsou, on peut parfaitement faire des pavés de 10 pages de façon systématique pour élever les débats et ne convaincre personne.
Personnellement un type qui ferait acte de violence physique à l'égard d'un type qui vient lui installer un compteur linky doit être arrêté et sanctionné pénalement. 
Ouais, je vais pas lancer un débat sur la résistance parce que tu vas me pondre des réponses sous forme d'exposés en 40 points, mais la violence ne se justifie jamais dans un état de droit. Pas de débat possible là dessus pour moi, désolé.

----------


## moimadmax

> Et ton fournisseur internet sait déjà en temps réel quand tu es chez toi, et il en sait encore bien plus sur toi. Si tu as peur de Linky à cause de ta vie privée, tu ferais mieux de résilier ton abonnement internet et surtout mobile de toute urgence!


C'est ça qui est gênant, dans le cas de linky, c'est imposé. Une fois qu'il sera dans la place plus de retour en arrière possible. Alors que le téléphone ou autre on peut s'en passer.

----------


## ducon

On peut se passer de téléphone portable (version micro ordinateur de poche) mais je crains que ça ne dure pas.

----------

